
Show HN: LambdaNews.io, an HN client built with Vue - shawn
https://lambdanews.io/news?1
======
darth_mastah
Nice twist with the live updates.

I believe the transitions still need some tummy rubbing. Traversing pagination
causes current / next page to appear stacked up and then the current page
disappears. Also, navigating between categories (new, show, etc) causes the
whole list to disappear and reappear.

On the assets front, nearly 1MB is a bit much for this app. Http2 is a plus,
as well as gzip, but the js should really be uglified, there is very little
excuse one can make for shipping source code without minifying these days.

------
gitgud
Nice implementation!

It would be cool to see CSS transitions for the posts and comments loading in
(although some people might not like it)

